# 4 B's shooting course in Hesperia



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

If anyone is looking for a great course to shoot, try 4-B's in Hesperia, off of Garfield Rd. 

I've been shooting that course for a couple of years now and it gets better each year. $5 in a drop box gets you 30 targets, practice range, water/lemonade and scorecards. 

Targets in include deer, bear, turkey, sheep, alligator, pig, goat, giant mosquito (not kidding), baboon, king cobra, antilope, fallow deer, and probably others. 

Cheap entertainment! Give it a try!


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Just remembered....coyote and black panther too!


----------



## honkertonk (May 6, 2005)

Yeah it's cheap and fun, good guy too. I grew up in Hesperia and had Mr. Forbes (4B's, get it) as my bus driver! He's got cheap little driving range now too just outside of town.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

honkertonk said:


> Yeah it's cheap and fun, good guy too. I grew up in Hesperia and had Mr. Forbes (4B's, get it) as my bus driver! He's got cheap little driving range now too just outside of town.


 
I met him a few times out at his course, great guy. He puts a lot of time and money into it, looking for little in return. 

I'll be in Hesperia all weekend trying to fill a turkey tag, I'm sure I'll shoot a few rounds.


----------

